# Favorite Symphony for each Mahler Movement



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Previously I made this thread with regard to favorite movements. Now I wish to do the inverse - you are to choose your favorite symphony for each numbered movement 1 through 5 (6th movement selections are only for very clever individuals).

*Note this is strictly numerical, perhaps another day I'll revisit the opening/slow/dance/finale distinction.
**Note you may order the 6th (and perhaps the 1st) in different ways if you insist.

My favorite symphonies for each numerical movement:

1st movement: 9th symphony
2nd movement: 8th symphony
3rd movement: 5th symphony
4th movement: 6th symphony
5th movement: 2nd symphony


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

You are a mish-maschist of the highest order. To what purpose? Next you'll maybe want an opening line from a Shakespeare Sonnet, followed by the favourite second line etc etc.
Have you a day time job?


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

dieter said:


> You are a mish-maschist of the highest order. To what purpose? Next you'll maybe want an opening line from a Shakespeare Sonnet, followed by the favourite second line etc etc.
> Have you a day time job?


Honestly it's closer to choosing favorite acts among Shakespeare's tragedies, which I'd be glad to paricipate in somewhere else!

Though I am mercifully granted one 10 minute break every 6 hours spent in the coal mine and I use it to post TC queries on occasion, my calls into the digital wild for discussion has not ever precluded you from completely ignoring them.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

bz3 said:


> Honestly it's closer to choosing favorite acts among Shakespeare's tragedies, which I'd be glad to paricipate in somewhere else!
> 
> Though I am mercifully granted one 10 minute break every 6 hours spent in the coal mine and I use it to post TC queries on occasion, my calls into the digital wild for discussion has not ever precluded you from completely ignoring them.


Good point. And don't forget to take the canary with you on the next shift.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dieter said:


> Good point. And don't forget to take the canary with you on the next shift.


Does it have to be so rude?


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Does it have to be so rude?


I am trying to save his life in the coal mine. I started by acknowledging bz3 had made a good point. I meant it sincerely.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

1st movement: 9th Symphony
2nd movement: 2nd Symphony
3rd movement: 9th Symphony
4th movement: Das Lied von der Erde
5th movement: 2nd Symphony

The 4th movement was hardest to choose. Runner-ups were the _5th Symphony_ and the _2nd Symphony_.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

1st movement: 3rd Symphony
2nd movement: 7th Symphony
3rd movement: 4th Symphony
4th movement: 9th Symphony
5th movement: 2nd Symphony


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

1st movement: 9th symphony
2nd movement:7th symphony
3rd movement: 4th symphony
4th movement: 6th symphony
5th movement: 2nd symphony


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

1st movement: 3rd Symphony
2nd movement: 8th Symphony (that counts, surely!)
3rd movement: 5th Symphony
4th movement: 6th Symphony
5th movement: 2nd Symphony

What a bizarre hybrid this would be! First two movts alone would be c. 90 minutes! :devil:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

1st: 9th Symphony
2nd: 9th Symphony or 1st Symphony (okay, I like Landlers)
3rd: 4th Symphony
4th: 6th Symphony
5th: 10th Symphony
6th: Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

Behold, the ultimate list:

1st movement: 9th Symphony
2nd movement: 8th Symphony
3rd movement: 4th Symphony
4th movement: 5th Symphony
5th movement: 2nd Symphony
6th movement: 3rd Symphony


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Why do these kinds of threads always seem the be about Mahler? I mean, I like Mahler too, but it seems like there are a disproportionate number of threads dedicated specifically to his music.


----------

